# CG N Scale company



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Received an email today about a new N Scale company and thought I would share it with you

http://www.cgnscale.com/index.html

Looking forward to their products becoming available.


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool.

There's a lot of really nice stuff.

I hope they paint them.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I was looking at their ditchlights last night. This 3D printing just might be the thing to help make things more accessible and affordable in the smaller scales :thumbsup: I just got done fighting bogus charges on my visa card, so can someone let us know how ordering goes please


----------



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

thats genius! i gotta get me a 3d printer now


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That 3D printing technology is truly amazing. Look at the detail in those little vehicles!

TJ


----------

